# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Χαμηλή Πίεση Ζεστού Νερού

## eric2014l

Χαιρεται!Εχω χαμηλη πιεση οταν χρησιμοποιω ζνχ.Λετε να φταινε τιποτα αλατα?Μηπως πρεπει να ρυθμισω τον αυτοματο πληρωσης του θερμοσιφωνα(αν γινεται) η να βαλω δοχειο διαστολης η κατι τετοιο?Σημειωση:Αυτο συμβαινει μονο οταν χρησιμοποιω ζεστο νερο!Τελος συγνωμη που γινομαι για μια ακομα φορα ενοχλητικος!

----------


## vasilimertzani

που ειναι το ζνχ?

----------


## eric2014l

τι εννοεις?Παντως το προβλημα το παρουσιαζουν κυριως οι βρυσες και οι μπαταριες του μπανιου.Και η κουζινα χρησιμοποιει ζνχ αλλα δεν παρουσιασε προβλημα ακομα.

----------


## nyannaco

Αν δεν φέρεις υδραυλικό, δεν βλέπω να βγάζεις άκρη.

----------

mikemtb73 (20-10-17)

----------


## eric2014l

Τελικα η σομπα πελλετ χρησιμοποιει νερο και η πιεση του ζεστου νερου ειναι χαμηλη!Ειναι φυσιλογικο?Ο αυτοματος πληρωσης πανω στο παταρι δειχνει 1 bar.Ειναι καλη-φυσιολογικη η πιεση αν οχι τι πρεπει να κανω?Ο υδραυλικος λεει τοποθετηση δευτερου αυτοματου πληρωσης νερου η αντικατασταση αυτου του παταριου.Γνωμες?(σημειωση:Οταν ανοιγω φουλ τις βρυσες ο δεικτης του αυτοματου δεν κινειται).

----------


## nyannaco

Ή μας μεταφέρεις τελέιως λάθος αυτά που σου λέει ο υδραυλικός, ή ο "υδραυλικός" είναι γιδοβοσκός με τσιμπίδα... γιατί όλα αυτά δεν βγάζουν κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Κι επειδή υπάρχει και η σόμπα pellet, αν είναι γιδοβοσκός είναι εποικίνδυνα τα πράγματα, οπότε φέρε ένα κανονικό υδραυλικό άμεσα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Παταρι=θερμοσιφωνας;
Σομπα= ζνχ;
Μειωτης πιεσης=εισοδο θερμοσιφωνα;;
Ναι1 bar  είναι χαμηλα

----------


## eric2014l

Φιλε Bασιλη...Στο παταρι βρισκεται ο ηλεκτρικος θερμοσιφωνας βρισκεται στο παταρι πανω απο το μπανιο.Πανω στο παταρι υπαρχει και αυτοματος πληρωσης νερου που συνδεεται με τον ηλεκτρικο θερμοσιφωνα και με ενα μαυρο λαστιχο που πολυ πιθανων να ειναι συνδεση με τον ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα.Ο δεικτης του αυτοματου πληρωσης ανοιγω-δεν ανοιγω τις βρυσες ειναι κολλημενος στο 1 bar.Γινεται να τον ρυθμισω εγω?Αν ναι πως?Μηπως θελει αντικατασταση?

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν ΔΕΝ μπορεί να έχει αυτόματο πλήρωσης ο θερμοσίφωνας. Ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης πάει σε δίκτυο εγκατάστασης θέρμανσης. Ο θερμοσίφωνας αν έχει κάτι, αυτό είναι μειωτής πίεσης.
Επειδή δεν το 'έχεις' με τα υδραυλικά, όπως ήδη είπες από την αρχή, οι περιγραφές σου δεν βγάζουν και πολύ νόημα, και δεν βγαίνει άκρη. Σου πρότεινα ήδη νωρίτερα να φέρεις ένα (κανονικό) υδραυλικό, για δικούς σου λόγους δεν θέλεις ή δεν μπορείς, ΟΚ. Τουλάχιστον βγάλε καλές φωτογραφίες και ανέβασέ τις να δούμε, μπας και δούμε φως.

----------


## eric2014l

Εστω οτι ειναι μειωτης πιεσης.Γινεται να ρυθμισω τι πιεση θελω?ΑΝ ναι πως?

----------


## stefos1

Μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις την πίεση αλλά αν είναι της σόμπας ο ρυθμιστής τότε θα έχεις πρόβλημα !!! Η πιεση στην θέρμανση σε ισόγεια κατοικία είναι 1 με 1,2 bar , όταν αυξάνεται η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει και η πίεση οπότε θα δεις 1,3 με 1,5bar . Έχεις και μποιλερ και ηλιακό? Λογικά πρέπει να έχει βάνες για να επιλέγεις ηλιακό ή μποιλερ , όταν επιλέγεις ηλιακό η πίεση φτιάχνει ? Η εξακολουθεί να έχει χαμηλή πίεση? χαμηλή πίεση έχουν όλες οι βρύσες?

----------


## eric2014l

Φιλε Στεφανε.Εχω ηλεκτρικο θερμοσιφωνα στο παταρι και ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα στην κεραμοσκεπη.Μενω στον 5ο οροφο στο Ηρακλειο και πανω στο παταρι υπαρχει μια συσκευη με μανομετρο που νομιζα οτι ηταν αυτοματος πληρωσης(εμοιαζε πολυ)και τελικα λενε οτι ειναι μειωτης πιεσης.Επαναλαμβανω οτι λεει 1bar χρησιμοποιω-δεν χρησιμοποιω νερο.Οταν γυριζω την τριοδη βανα προς τον ηλιακο η πιεση ειναι κανονικη εφοσον το νερο ερχεται απο ηλιακο που μας χωριζει ενας οροφος.Αυτο συμβαινει σε ολες τις βρυσες.Τωρα οταν γυριζω την τριοδη προς ηλεκτρικο θερμοσιφωνα τοτε η πιεση πεφτει μονο στο μπανιο.Ο αυτοματος παλι λεει 1 bar.H θερμανση του σπιτιου προερχεται απο σομπα πελλετ.

----------


## vasilisd

> Τελικα η σομπα πελλετ χρησιμοποιει νερο και η πιεση του ζεστου νερου ειναι χαμηλη!Ειναι φυσιλογικο?Ο αυτοματος πληρωσης πανω στο παταρι δειχνει 1 bar.Ειναι καλη-φυσιολογικη η πιεση αν οχι τι πρεπει να κανω?Ο υδραυλικος λεει τοποθετηση δευτερου αυτοματου πληρωσης νερου η αντικατασταση αυτου του παταριου.Γνωμες?(σημειωση:Οταν ανοιγω φουλ τις βρυσες ο δεικτης του αυτοματου δεν κινειται).


Η σόμπα δε καταναλώνει νερό στα καλά καθούμενα. Ο μειωτής που έχεις στο πατάρι ενδεχομένως να έχει κολλήσει το μανόμετρο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση φέρε ένα αδειούχο υδραυλικό και άσε τον να σου λύσει το πρόβλημα.

----------

nyannaco (04-11-17)

----------


## eric2014l

οκ απλως ρωτησα μηπως η δουλεια αυτη ειναι DIY.

----------


## nyannaco

> Ο μειωτής που έχεις στο πατάρι ενδεχομένως να έχει κολλήσει το μανόμετρο.


Και ο ίδιος ο μειωτής κολλάει, ειδικά με τα σκληρά νερά, και με λίγο παίξιμο με το ρεγουλατόρο μπορεί και να ξεκολλήσει.

----------

